

BitTorrent usage increases in Europe, following the blockade of The Pirate Bay - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/132328-bittorrent-usage-increases-in-europe-following-the-blockade-of-the-pirate-bay

======
JonnieCache
When you spend millions advertising a service, its usage increases. What a
surprise.

~~~
runn1ng
Just from looking at the graph, it seems like there is almost no change and
the increase is purely incidental.

In other words, users, who torrent, will torrent even without pirate bay;
users, who don't torrent, won't really start to.

~~~
icebraining
_will torrent even without pirate bay_

Or they'll just use any free proxy/VPN. TPB nowadays just serves magnet
hashes, even the slowest, more restricted link is enough. The rest goes
through DHT.

------
hellweaver666
In my experience, most of the people who are serious about torrenting don't
use The Pirate Bay anyway and have long since moved to members only trackers
(like Demonoid etc).

~~~
chadgeidel
I personally have had really bad luck with private, members only tracker
sites. If I don't get on the torrent within minutes of posting, I can't reach
the desired 100% seeding goal. On the other hand, this is ridiculously easy to
do with public tracker sites (such as TPB).

~~~
luriel
There is huge variability in private trackers, some are awful (Demono's adds
have become unbearable), some are pretty good, like karagarga, which has lots
of films I simply could not find anywhere else, legally or otherwise, and
others are awesome, like what.cd.

------
antirez
I'm quite convinced that the raise in BitTorrent usage here is due to the shut
down of Megavideo and nothing to do with the Pirate Bay.

------
briandear
What's the purpose of torrent again? Is that the thing people use to steal
copyrighted works or are millions of people using it to exchange wedding
videos? Torrents are the reason movies and music is so expensive relative to
their actual production and distribution costs.

~~~
Dejital
The purpose of BitTorrent is peer-to-peer file sharing. Period. While it is
all too often used for distributing works illegally, its primary purpose is
not that. Consider reading the Wikipedia page[1] for some examples of
effective and legitimate uses of the protocol.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent#Adoption>

